# UPDATED Android app is 10...!!!



## scottfll954 (Jul 31, 2012)

I just got the update and all works great...

http://www.androidcentral.com/tivo-android-gets-massive-overhaul-and-it-amazing


----------



## skid71 (Mar 20, 2013)

scottfll954 said:


> I just got the update and all works great...
> 
> http://www.androidcentral.com/tivo-android-gets-massive-overhaul-and-it-amazing


Thanks for posting the link. I'm not holding my breath, but one of the commenters said that streaming to rooted devices works now. If true, this is extremely exciting!

I'll see if the update is available to me when I get home. I may be able to lug my Nexus9 to the gym.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

I like the new interface with the updated app. It seems to make better use of the space available on the screen to show more info and use less space for menus, etc. OnePass support is a plus, too.

Streaming to my HP TouchPad (running 4.4.4 via CyanogenMod 11-20140625-jcscullins-tenderloin) still doesn't work. Stills says, "Unauthorized Modifications Detected."


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

I just updated. WOW!!! I am *finally* impressed!!!!!

http://www.androidcentral.com/tivo-android-gets-massive-overhaul-and-it-amazing


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

the tablet version is very mature!

i am playing with it using DUOos on my surface pro... and looks and feels nothing like the IOS version anymore!

i cant wait for Dan to sideload this on his FireTV...


----------



## davidg716 (Jan 20, 2015)

justen_m said:


> I like the new interface with the updated app. It seems to make better use of the space available on the screen to show more info and use less space for menus, etc. OnePass support is a plus, too.
> 
> Streaming to my HP TouchPad (running 4.4.4 via CyanogenMod 11-20140625-jcscullins-tenderloin) still doesn't work. Stills says, "Unauthorized Modifications Detected."


Works fine on my rooted Galaxy s5


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Now updated and tried on both my phone and tablet. Both are just SO much faster and better in every way. It streams first time now with no forever-long spinning circle (and frequent failures). I do wish the phone version was not locked in portrait mode. There is also no way to change the "preferred" DVR once you accidentally select the wrong one at first run (but I am not sure what that does, anyway). Would also be nice if we could set a preferred "home" screen (I just want to see the "My recordings" always, first thing, by default).

Have not tested out-of-home streaming yet on this version to see if it works better than before. Also still has no copy-to-device mode yet.

Crazy long time coming, but I have to say that from what I have seen, this is first rate! Wish we had this two years ago...


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

crxssi said:


> There is also no way to change the "preferred" DVR once you accidentally select the wrong one at first run (but I am not sure what that does, anyway). Would also be nice if we could set a preferred "home" screen (I just want to see the "My recordings" always, first thing, by default).


Surprised that that option doesn't exist - I looked, and I will be damned if I can find it. I Suppose the only option is to do an app reset and log back in - not that big of a deal - just odd that it isn't an option.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

crxssi said:


> Now updated and tried on both my phone and tablet. Both are just SO much faster and better in every way. It streams first time now with no forever-long spinning circle (and frequent failures). I do wish the phone version was not locked in portrait mode. There is also no way to change the "preferred" DVR once you accidentally select the wrong one at first run (but I am not sure what that does, anyway). Would also be nice if we could set a preferred "home" screen (I just want to see the "My recordings" always, first thing, by default).
> 
> Have not tested out-of-home streaming yet on this version to see if it works better than before. Also still has no copy-to-device mode yet.
> 
> Crazy long time coming, but I have to say that from what I have seen, this is first rate! Wish we had this two years ago...


Not true, just tap on the selected DVR on the upper left. A drop down well open you can then select another dvr. When you close and reopen that will be the default. That is to say the default when you start the app will be the last selected DVR. This functionality was the default throughout the beta. Lost however is share on Facebook, Twitter....


----------



## brian1269 (Jul 24, 2003)

Haven't used it yet but at least it set up streaming on my LG G3, which it hadn't been able to do before.


----------



## bob61 (Apr 23, 2002)

brian1269 said:


> Haven't used it yet but at least it set up streaming on my LG G3, which it hadn't been able to do before.


Had problems before with my LG G3 before as well, but can now set up streaming and streaming works well. It is about time this was fixed. Used app and TiVo finally got it right.


----------



## cneubert (Aug 22, 2004)

The new upgrade is nice. I liked some of the UI on the tablet better before, but this one is fine too. The Onepass additions are great and the speed is fantastic!

BUT...why is there still no downloading on android?!  This has been on ipad for a long time. For me this is the most important feature. My only real usage for watching TiVo on mobile is on a plane and on a treadmill at the gym and wifi is not an option. In other words...I want TiVo on mobile when I am MOBILE.

Please add download capability!


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

It is on the roadmap. Would you rather they waited and incorporated at the same time?


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

not working good for me TiVo steam keeps rebooting while watching tv shows


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

PCurry57 said:


> This functionality was the default throughout the beta. Lost however is share on Facebook, Twitter....


First rule of beta-testing....Don't talk about the beta-testing


----------



## skid71 (Mar 20, 2013)

While the new app looks fantastic, I'm still unable to stream to a rooted device. A Nexus 9 in this case. Can any more rooted users chime in with their experiences?

Thanks


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

skid71 said:


> While the new app looks fantastic, I'm still unable to stream to a rooted device. A Nexus 9 in this case. Can any more rooted users chime in with their experiences?
> 
> Thanks


I can stream on my Note 10.1 and on my HTC M8. The M8 is running a custom ROM, the Note is not.

But like justen_m I am unable to stream on my HP Touchpad.

All 3 devices are rooted and were unable to stream with the previous version.


----------



## skid71 (Mar 20, 2013)

midas said:


> I can stream on my Note 10.1 and on my HTC M8. The M8 is running a custom ROM, the Note is not.
> 
> But like justen_m I am unable to stream on my HP Touchpad.
> 
> All 3 devices are rooted and were unable to stream with the previous version.


Interesting
After trying it on the N9, (failed) I didn't try it on the G3. Both rooted
Both devices had the previous version of the app installed.

To test, I'm going to completely uninstall from the N9
a. Force stop
b. Clear cache (app)
c. Clear data (app)
d. Uninstall
e. Reboot to recovery (TWRP)
f. Wipe both cache & dalvik cache
g. Reboot
h. Reinstall

Probably too many steps, but it's easy enough to do and makes sure any lingering app data is completely removed.


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

skid71 said:


> I'm not holding my breath, but one of the commenters said that streaming to rooted devices works now. If true, this is extremely exciting!


Somewhat true. Perhaps TiVo just doesn't like CyanogenMod

1) Phone app on Unrooted Galaxy S4 - Streams
2) Phone app on Rooted Galaxy Tab Plus 7.0 - Streams
3) Tablet app on HP Touchpad running Cyanogen - Won't stream. "Unauthorized modifications"


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

sinanju said:


> Somewhat true. Perhaps TiVo just doesn't like CyanogenMod


That's possible. My Note 10.1 (actually 2014 edition) is running stock Kit Kat and my M8 is running a custom ROM but it's based on stock. It it not Cyanogenmod or AOSP based. Needless to say, there is no stock Android ROM for the Touchpad.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm kind of surprised cyanogen doesn't have a custom kernel mod to return phony results from service calls that might be used to check for root. That should operate at a low enough level that no one could detect rooted or modified devices.


----------



## eelton (Jun 10, 2001)

sinanju said:


> Somewhat true. Perhaps TiVo just doesn't like CyanogenMod


I am unable to stream on an LG G3 running Cyanogenmod 12.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

I have 3 different custom ROMs loaded on my M8, all Sense (stock) based. I was able to stream on all 3 of them.


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

eelton said:


> I am unable to stream on an LG G3 running Cyanogenmod 12.


And using SuperSU to hide the su app doesn't help.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

PCurry57 said:


> Not true, just tap on the selected DVR on the upper left. A drop down well open you can then select another dvr. When you close and reopen that will be the default. That is to say the default when you start the app will be the last selected DVR.


I know all this, and what I said still stands. It asks for a primary DVR on first launch, and there is no way to change that, anywhere. I never said one can't change which DVR to interact with, I said there is no way to change the mysterious "primary" DVR.

In any case, it is just a minor mystery that doesn't detract from the fantastic changes.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

crxssi said:


> I know all this, and what I said still stands. It asks for a primary DVR on first launch, and there is no way to change that, anywhere. I never said one can't change which DVR to interact with, I said there is no way to change the mysterious "primary" DVR.
> 
> In any case, it is just a minor mystery that doesn't detract from the fantastic changes.


Maybe I don't understand what you are saying. But for me whatever box is selected stays selected until I change it. So the currently selected box is always the primary DVR.


----------



## Bytez (Sep 11, 2004)

I found two bugs already on my Galaxy S4 rooted with Hyperdrive.

1) Some recorded shows doesn't doesn't show the program info while streaming even though it's available.
2) When you hit the back button or the left arrow on the top left while streaming, it brings you back to the login screen then to the correct menu.
3) No CC on recorded shows.

I wish they didn't remove the volume slider on the progress bar.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

rainwater said:


> Maybe I don't understand what you are saying. But for me whatever box is selected stays selected until I change it. So the currently selected box is always the primary DVR.


That is not the primary DVR. The primary DVR is what you answer the question to please select a "primary" DVR when the app is first run. Has nothing to do with the later option to change the active DVR. It could be they are just using the wrong "primary" and it really doesn't mean anything at all, it is just the same as selecting the active DVR (which is what I now suspect).


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

crxssi said:


> That is not the primary DVR. The primary DVR is what you answer the question to please select a "primary" DVR when the app is first run. Has nothing to do with the later option to change the active DVR. It could be they are just using the wrong "primary" and it really doesn't mean anything at all, it is just the same as selecting the active DVR (which is what I now suspect).


So when does the "Primary DVR" come into play? Everything is working for me as I expect it to unless I am missing something. AFAIK, there is no "Primary DVR", there is just an active DVR.


----------



## skid71 (Mar 20, 2013)

midas said:


> I have 3 different custom ROMs loaded on my M8, all Sense (stock) based. I was able to stream on all 3 of them.


And I want to punch you in the kidneys. 

LG G3:
Stock-based, Android 4.4.4 {Kit Kat} ROM
Failed streaming with a message that says (paraphrasing)
Problem with device, may be resolved by running streaming setup once again.
**going through streaming setup again yields the same result**

Nexus 9:
AOSP-based, Android 5.1 {Lollipop} ROM (Lollipopalooza)
Failed streaming with the "unauthorized changes" type message

Complete uninstall of the app, wipe cache and dalvik cache then re-installation.

I know it's been beaten to death, but please let me vent.
We paid quite a sum of money for a Roamio Pro, 2 Mini's, and 2 slide pro remotes. Plus lifetime on all 3 boxes. And we get to pay a somewhat reasonable (constantly fighting Comcast) cable bill each month.

My devices have to be rooted so I can modify them for my particular vision impairment. I know how to torrent, get whatever content I want on my devices. I choose not to go that route for several reasons.

It is absolutely ridiculous I can't watch a show on my phone or tablet.

Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

skid71 said:


> And I want to punch you in the kidneys.
> 
> LG G3:
> Stock-based, Android 4.4.4 {Kit Kat} ROM
> ...


At least you aren't getting the unauthorized message on this one. It sounds like there might still be hope. I had issues with the app originally finding a streaming device. And even when finding it wouldn't complete the setup. Through perseverance it eventually hooked up. So you might have to just keep trying.

Either way, with that many devices and what sounds like a true need, I'd suggest just getting a Slingbox. It would be great to not have to spend more money. But in the end, you're just giving yourself an ulcer with this.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

I just did the most minimal rooting of my Nexus 7 (2013) I know how to do - booted TWRP via USB (did not replace the stock recovery, did not install cyanogen or anything like that) and used it to install the SuperSU .zip file, and streaming does indeed still work (amazing). So at least minimally invasive rooting no longer bothers it.


----------



## patrickthickey (Sep 4, 2002)

Nexus 6, rooted. Stock ROM. Android 5.1

New app is very nice, visually very new.

Working nicely.

Thanks devs.


----------



## Bytez (Sep 11, 2004)

It shows 9/12 for "streaming devices" but it's being used by only 1 device. That number seems to increment every time you run streaming setup. Is there a way to reset it?


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Bytez said:


> It shows 9/12 for "streaming devices" but it's being used by only 1 device. That number seems to increment every time you run streaming setup. Is there a way to reset it?


When it maxes out, it will ask you to reset it back to 0. So you will have to run streaming setup on each device again. But it is not a huge deal.


----------



## Bytez (Sep 11, 2004)

Good to know. Found another bug: the go to the beginning and end navigation buttons doesn't work when streaming recorded shows.


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

There seems to be an app lifecycle issue. Things get confused when you leave the app via the home button, then reenter by tapping the icon. Exiting the app with the back button straightens things out.


----------



## LI-SVT (Sep 28, 2006)

With this update I lost the ability to stream some recordings to my phone. I can no longer stream recordings that originated from my Series 2 DVR.

I can stream these same recordings to an iPhone. I was able to stream these recordings to my S5 last week.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

I noticed one major improvement: It actually picks up the default recording options you set in the TiVo preferences now. When I scheduled a movie to record from the app, I didn't have to tell it one minute before and one minute after - it already knew those were the defaults I set.


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

tomhorsley said:


> I noticed one major improvement: It actually picks up the default recording options you set in the TiVo preferences now. When I scheduled a movie to record from the app, I didn't have to tell it one minute before and one minute after - it already knew those were the defaults I set.


I was hoping perhaps that meant that MP4 channels were supported now. Apparently not. At least there's a proper error message now.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

Mostly a large improvement however still insists on only portrait orientation. Also I added a streaming movie only to discover when I tried to play it that it's unavailable. Not cool. Should have told me that when I added it.


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

RoyK said:


> Mostly a large improvement however still insists on only portrait orientation.


The tablet version insists on landscape.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

sinanju said:


> The tablet version insists on landscape.


The tablet version is obsolete on play. I only see one version of the new app. I have it installed on a Nexus 7.


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

RoyK said:


> The tablet version is obsolete on play. I only see one version of the new app. I have it installed on a Nexus 7.


My Android tablet app is brand new. New icon, new OnePass support, etc. Perhaps I should say, "the app on a tablet insists on landscape." -- no longer a second app for tablets larger than 7".


----------



## Bytez (Sep 11, 2004)

Wish the video also works in portrait mode. Does anyone know if it's still going through a proxy or the bitrate?


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

It's not even updating on my SGS2. I guess I'm stuck with the old app until I upgrade my phone.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I had to manually trigger the update, but when I did it worked fine.


----------



## Jepato (Mar 22, 2015)

App crashes every time on startup after recently upgrading my Galaxy Tab S 10.5 to Android 5.0. Hope they fix it soon.


----------



## gespears (Aug 10, 2007)

The app worked great on my S5 rooted on Omega Rom.


----------



## heifer624 (Jul 12, 2009)

Excellent over previous app version on Asus Memo Pad FHD10. Thanks Tivo!


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

Confirmed that w/Cyanogenmod ROM on my Touchpad, streaming doesn't work with TiVo app 3.0.0-799276


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

Yes, finally they did something good :up:. sure took them forever to fix the android app. works great, much more streamlined and elegant, and even streams on rooted G900-A (ATT) S5 on 4.4.2 (sshhhhhh, maybe they did it by mistake, u know they aint so bright...LOL). who needs the Lollipop? bet custom roms like mine (XDK) on kitkat works much better. Good job tivo developers (u wont hear me say that much at all!!!)


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

samccfl99 said:


> Yes, finally they did something good :up:. sure took them forever to fix the android app. works great, much more streamlined and elegant, and even streams on rooted G900-A (ATT) S5 on 4.4.2 (sshhhhhh, maybe they did it by mistake, u know they aint so bright...LOL). who needs the Lollipop? bet custom roms like mine (XDK) on kitkat works much better. Good job tivo developers (u wont hear me say that much at all!!!)


Geez every thread I read from you is so condescending to the TiVo folks. Give it a rest, they've done some amazing things, including winning an Emmy!


----------



## gespears (Aug 10, 2007)

Well Stinkin Cox here in Phoenix sets the copy protection bit on every show except network shows so once you are outside the home network it won't play any recordings except the network stuff. 

Very frustrating. TiVo does a great thing and Cox screws it up.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

So when will this app be available to everyone? My cell phone is one device I don't typically mess with and just use the regular apps when they are available in the app store.


----------



## DickBulltinkle (Jan 13, 2002)

Jepato said:


> App crashes every time on startup after recently upgrading my Galaxy Tab S 10.5 to Android 5.0. Hope they fix it soon.


Same for my Tab S 10.5. I reported it to support and they said they are aware and working on it but no date yet.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

aaronwt said:


> So when will this app be available to everyone? My cell phone is one device I don't typically mess with and just use the regular apps when they are available in the app store.


androids do not use the app store, they use the google play store. what is a "regular" app? this is a regular free app available for download. i dont understand your statement about not "messing" with your cell phone. that is really what smartphones are for, no?


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

aaronwt said:


> So when will this app be available to everyone? My cell phone is one device I don't typically mess with and just use the regular apps when they are available in the app store.


It has been on Google Play Store for everyone since 03-25-2015

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tivophone.android

The poor score/rating will probably take a long time to revise with newer reviews and ratings.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

gespears said:


> Well Stinkin Cox here in Phoenix sets the copy protection bit on every show except network shows so once you are outside the home network it won't play any recordings except the network stuff.
> 
> Very frustrating. TiVo does a great thing and Cox screws it up.


I don't think it is the copy protection bit (no copy, copy once, copy many), I think it is the premium content bit that does what you describe. My understanding is that if it is marked "no copy" (the most restrictive), it should still stream, unless it is marked as premium content (like HBO/Cinemax/Showtime/etc). Someone please correct me if this is not right...


----------



## gespears (Aug 10, 2007)

You could be right. I'm not sure what the bit is called, I just know that Cox Phoenix users can't transfer any shows to another unit except the networks. No Discovery, TNT, TBS, History, AMC, WGN, any of it. Only ABC, CBS, NBC, Fox, and a very few others.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

crxssi said:


> It has been on Google Play Store for everyone since 03-25-2015
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tivophone.android
> 
> The poor score/rating will probably take a long time to revise with newer reviews and ratings.


Ok. Then I have the current app. Last night I used it on my Tab S 10.5, my Nexus 7 (2013), and my Droid DNA cellphone. It worked on all three without issues. I still need to try out of home streaming though.

The only thing I noticed was on my Tab S 10.5, there was only a small area to select the DVR so you couldn't see all the wording. Unlike my other devices. But otherwise it played everything non-protected(HBO and Cinemax on FiOS are copy protected) I tried without issues.

I did see that the app would not stream any of the protected shows from my HBO or Cinemax recordings. The options to stream to the device or even play on the TV were grayed out on those protected recordings.


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

crxssi said:


> The poor score/rating will probably take a long time to revise with newer reviews and ratings.


In the Internet Age, the first impression is the lasting impression, I suppose.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

sinanju said:


> In the Internet Age, the first impression is the lasting impression, I suppose.


It is actually not uncommon after a major rewrite of an app to retire the old app and try to start it new so the ratings apply to only the new version. I am not sure if that can be done with the same name, though... so it might not work in all cases.

It will take a long time for people to forget how crappy the old app was  I do hope people start revising the ratings, since the new version really deserves a MUCH higher rating.


----------



## Bytez (Sep 11, 2004)

Anyone else find that 30 seconds behind when streaming a live show unacceptable? Is there such a lag on the slingbox?


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Bytez said:


> Anyone else find that 30 seconds behind when streaming a live show unacceptable? Is there such a lag on the slingbox?


I've found Slingbox to be more behind than TiVo stream. There is a delay for encoding and for buffering so it will never be close to live.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Bytez said:


> Anyone else find that 30 seconds behind when streaming a live show unacceptable? Is there such a lag on the slingbox?


When I have streamed to my cell phone at my parents house. The stream is still ahead of what my parents are viewing live from Comcast. Their Comcast channels are way behind on a non dvr comcast box as well as their DVR. So it can cause issues with their recordings if they are not padded. On FiOS I don't have those issues and rarely have padding.

But either way streaming remotely has always been way behind what is viewed from the streaming source. I know it was that way six years ago when I was using a Hava Platinum and is still the case with my Slingbox or TiVo. But this was always expected because it is being compressed prior to being sent out.


----------



## Bytez (Sep 11, 2004)

Ughhh, streaming is so unreliable. I'm getting the following error: there is a problem with your streaming device, running streaming setup may fix it. Error code: e=36 v=4. It was working fine last night. Wonder if it's due to their servers. Very frustrating!


----------



## Bytez (Sep 11, 2004)

After a few retries, it's working again.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I just tried streaming some titles outside of the home to my Droid DNA cell phone. It seems to be working very well.


----------



## Bytez (Sep 11, 2004)

rainwater said:


> I've found Slingbox to be more behind than TiVo stream. There is a delay for encoding and for buffering so it will never be close to live.


Does the slingbox allow you to pause and rewind/ff if connected to a roamio?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Bytez said:


> Does the slingbox allow you to pause and rewind/ff if connected to a roamio?


The sling box is simply transcoding and forwarding your video feed over the Internet to your connected device. It also sends the remote commands from your remote location back to the base slingbox that then communicates with your tivo via rf blaster.

So, to answer your question - yes... But there is going to be a significant lag making trick play basically useless (or at least very difficult)


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

Bytez said:


> After a few retries, it's working again.


Just think what is going on in this process. it goes from your device to the net, to their servers, to your tivo and then back the way it came. it is a wonder it works at all! anyway, is it really so important to watch on a 5 - 10" device with no decent real audio??? LOL. i prefer to watch at home on my 60" and A/V.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

bradleys said:


> ........ So, to answer your question - yes... But there is going to be a significant lag making trick play basically useless (or at least very difficult)


I certainly wouldn't classify it as "useless" or even "very difficult". It really depends on your connection quality and Slingbox client you're using. The newer, so called improved slingbox desktop and Sling for Connected Devices (Roku client, WDTV, etc) are actually the worst offenders. When I had the Slingbox Pro HD and used a Slingcatcher at the remote location it was a direct connection to the Slingbox and remote lag was almost nil.

I usually use the 30 sec skip button a few times to skip thru commercials.


----------



## Bytez (Sep 11, 2004)

The iOS version is way more reliable than the Android version 3.0. Again, I'm getting errors when trying to stream recorded and live shows whereas it's working perfectly fine on the iPhone now. The success rate for Android is 20% compared to 100% on the iOS.  Tivo has a lot of work cut out for them.

I hope Margaret takes notice of this.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Bytez said:


> The iOS version is way more reliable than the Android version 3.0. Again, I'm getting errors when trying to stream recorded and live shows whereas it's working perfectly fine on the iPhone now. The success rate for Android is 20% compared to 100% on the iOS.  Tivo has a lot of work cut out for them.
> 
> I hope Margaret takes notice of this.


I haven't noticed that... I have been using both apps side by side and the Android app seems similarly / more consistent than the IOS app.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

When running on my Nexus 9 if there is no activity for a while and I bring it up it tries to reconnect for about a minute and fails with a network error message. I initiate another connect which executes very quickly. There is no network problem.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

RoyK said:


> When running on my Nexus 9 if there is no activity for a while and I bring it up it tries to reconnect for about a minute and fails with a network error message. I initiate another connect which executes very quickly. There is no network problem.


That sounds exactly like what I get every time I try to start the app. Timeout and network error trying to sign in, then clicking sign in again works right away. There is some code in there somewhere trying to use the network before it is ready.


----------



## skid7101 (Mar 17, 2015)

Sadly, I can't stream with the TiVo app on my rooted Nexus 9. I've recently had success streaming to my rooted LG G3, but have experienced issues like bytez has.


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

Ok... big disappointment. I still can't add something I've found via search to a wishlist from the app. This seems so easy. What's the problem?


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

sinanju said:


> Ok... big disappointment. I still can't add something I've found via search to a wishlist from the app. This seems so easy. What's the problem?


There is no way to manage Wishlists from the app. It is a shame because Wishlists would be infinitely easier if you could manage them from the app.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

tomhorsley said:


> That sounds exactly like what I get every time I try to start the app. Timeout and network error trying to sign in, then clicking sign in again works right away. There is some code in there somewhere trying to use the network before it is ready.


The signing in is really the biggest hassle. I don't know why it takes so long (and why it shows the actual login screen every time). I really wish it could cache the authentication. I don't see any other apps doing a full signon every time you open the app.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

rainwater said:


> The signing in is really the biggest hassle. I don't know why it takes so long (and why it shows the actual login screen every time). I really wish it could cache the authentication. I don't see any other apps doing a full signon every time you open the app.


I am sure part of it has to do with authenticating if you are on you local network or away. The app has to first look to see if there are any TiVo's associated with your MAK are on the same network and then determine what services to enable / disable.

I can't think of any other app I use that has to build that step into authentication. The IOS app has the same delay as Android app, but "usually" you don't see the login page. (sometimes you do - for some reason)

That said, you shouldn't be forced to interact with the login page - and in most cases I find that to be true.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

bradleys said:


> I am sure part of it has to do with authenticating if you are on you local network or away. The app has to first look to see if there are any TiVo's associated with your MAK are on the same network and then determine what services to enable / disable.
> 
> I can't think of any other app I use that has to build that step into authentication. The IOS app has the same delay as Android app, but "usually" you don't see the login page. (sometimes you do - for some reason)
> 
> That said, you shouldn't be forced to interact with the login page - and in most cases I find that to be true.


It isn't that hard to load things in the background (on iOS or Android). That is how dial works. So apps like Youtube enable features based on whether there are Chromecast/Dial clients on the local network. TiVo should do the same. I shouldn't be forced to way 30 seconds to login each time I open the app. That is just not a good initial experience. Once inside the actual app, the Android UI is light years ahead of the old version. But, it is hard to actually get to that part.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

If you notice - Dial discovery isn't immediately available when you enter an app. It takes a moment for the app to locate the Host. TiVo has to do the discovery before you enter the app and then define your access level before drawing the first screen.

That said, 30 seconds is quite long and I have never actually experienced anything like that. (I shouldn't say never) Just testing the IOS app from a full close to usable in an LTE environment it took 10.74 seconds from icon press to full screen draw of My Shows (all data populated).

I cannot test my Android app at the moment.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

rainwater said:


> The signing in is really the biggest hassle. I don't know why it takes so long (and why it shows the actual login screen every time). I really wish it could cache the authentication. I don't see any other apps doing a full signon every time you open the app.


True. Even worse the app seems to lose the connection after a period of inactivity and goes through the lengthy sign on again but fails. Then you can manually initiate another sign on which succeeds in just a couple of seconds. Extremely frustrating.


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

rainwater said:


> There is no way to manage Wishlists from the app. It is a shame because Wishlists would be infinitely easier if you could manage them from the app.


Even if managing them was somehow a tremendous implementation effort, how hard could it be to implement a button that just said, "add this title to the pile".


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

bradleys said:


> If you notice - Dial discovery isn't immediately available when you enter an app. It takes a moment for the app to locate the Host. TiVo has to do the discovery before you enter the app and then define your access level before drawing the first screen.
> 
> That said, 30 seconds is quite long and I have never actually experienced anything like that. (I shouldn't say never) Just testing the IOS app from a full close to usable in an LTE environment it took 10.74 seconds from icon press to full screen draw of My Shows (all data populated).
> 
> I cannot test my Android app at the moment.


TiVo on my Android phone takes between 20-30 seconds to launch because of the login. And it routinely times out.

Btw, TiVo doesn't need to find the host before you login. It is logging in with your username/password. It can clearly get a list of TiVos before discovering them. There doesn't seem to be a point to discovering ever TiVo box on the network before logging in. It seems most of the changes we see with the updated app are all UI related. Somehow many apps know how to load things in the background. I'm sure TiVo could manage.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I've had times when a TiVo was inaccessible (no internet connection), but I was still able to, e.g., get the SP list through the Android app. It was only when I tried to change a particular SP that the app couldn't do it and gave me an error message.


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

crxssi said:


> I don't think it is the copy protection bit (no copy, copy once, copy many), I think it is the premium content bit that does what you describe. My understanding is that if it is marked "no copy" (the most restrictive), it should still stream, unless it is marked as premium content (like HBO/Cinemax/Showtime/etc). Someone please correct me if this is not right...


It is the copy-once flag, for some reason, Copy-Once + Away from home = No streaming or downloading, according to TiVo. I don't know why they can't/won't/haven't enabled the new premium side-loading feature when you are OOH.


----------



## jdfs (Oct 21, 2002)

Worked great on samsung tab s 10.5 then upgraded to lollipop 5.0.2 and it won't work. Tried reinstalling but crashes everytime on startup.


----------



## ehagberg (Dec 27, 2004)

Seems the restrictions aren't so much about root anymore, but particular ROM flavors? WTH?!

Why can't TiVo at least give a straight answer about what they are checking for in determining "unauthorized modifications" might be?


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

aaronwt said:


> I just tried streaming some titles outside of the home to my Droid DNA cell phone. It seems to be working very well.


Yep, it works for me too. Although some public wifi is so horrible, it barely works at all.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

rainwater said:


> The signing in is really the biggest hassle. I don't know why it takes so long (and why it shows the actual login screen every time). I really wish it could cache the authentication. I don't see any other apps doing a full signon every time you open the app.


*Totally agree*. Plus, why the F does it occasionally ask for the freaking password AGAIN when you tell it to save it?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jdfs said:


> Worked great on samsung tab s 10.5 then upgraded to lollipop 5.0.2 and it won't work. Tried reinstalling but crashes everytime on startup.


I wonder why there is an issue? My Tab S 10.5 isn't on Lollipop yet so it's working fine. But my Nexus 7(2013) is on Lollipop and it doesn't have any problems with the app. So I wonder why the Tab S has issues with Lollipop but the Nexus 7 doesn't.

Edit: I just updated my Tab S 10.5 to Lollipop and am seeing the same thing now with the newer TiVo app crashing. At least the older TiVo app still works.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

ehagberg said:


> Seems the restrictions aren't so much about root anymore, but particular ROM flavors? WTH?!


Yes, this is totally ridiculous. If they are going to allow rooted phones but ban certain operating systems, then that is extremely disappointing.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

crxssi said:


> *Totally agree*. Plus, why the F does it occasionally ask for the freaking password AGAIN when you tell it to save it?


All I know is the app is totally useless for me today. I am on my home wifi and it will not even login. I've waited for a up to a minute and just sits on the logging in screen. I killed the app and kept trying and one time today I have gotten it to work. Otherwise, the app is pretty useless for me. I'm definitely switching back to using my slingbox on my phones.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

rainwater said:


> All I know is the app is totally useless for me today. I am on my home wifi and it will not even login. I've waited for a up to a minute and just sits on the logging in screen. I killed the app and kept trying and one time today I have gotten it to work.


That sounds like a TiVo servers issue.


----------



## Bytez (Sep 11, 2004)

I noticed that video stalls a lot with 2 or 3 dots, eventually it comes to a complete halt with a message saying that it's experiencing network issues. It doesn't adjust the bitrate to compensate. I think I read here that Slingbox is much better dealing with slow connections. Wish Tivo would improve that so I can at least watch it even though the quality isn't the best.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

So the new Android app seems to work fine on my Galaxy S6. But I don't understand why my Tab S 10.5 has issues with it. I thought maybe the screen rez had something to do with it. But I think both devices have the same resolution.


----------



## bigguy126 (Sep 4, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> So the new Android app seems to work fine on my Galaxy S6. But I don't understand why my Tab S 10.5 has issues with it. I thought maybe the screen rez had something to do with it. But I think both devices have the same resolution.


Tivo app on the Tab S 10.5 worked the few days before Samsung pushed out the new Andriod lolipop software. Once I upgraded the operating system the tivo app crashes as soon as you open it. Supposedly, Tivo knows about it as another poster called support, but this is a long time to get a fix out. If you read Tivo's support document, it specifically says that they support the Tab S.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

bigguy126 said:


> Tivo app on the Tab S 10.5 worked the few days before Samsung pushed out the new Andriod lolipop software. Once I upgraded the operating system the tivo app crashes as soon as you open it. Supposedly, Tivo knows about it as another poster called support, but this is a long time to get a fix out. If you read Tivo's support document, it specifically says that they support the Tab S.


Yes. Mine worked prior to Lollipop too. But my Galaxy S6 and Tabs S 10.5 are both on Android 5.0.2 now. So I don't understand why it works on one but not the other.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

I had a small OS update on one of my devices and the Tivo app was doing the same thing, crashing as soon as it opened. Uninstalled the app, rebooted and then reinstalled and things started working again.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

midas said:


> I had a small OS update on one of my devices and the Tivo app was doing the same thing, crashing as soon as it opened. Uninstalled the app, rebooted and then reinstalled and things started working again.


I just tried this with my Tab S 10.5. But it still does the same thing and crashes when trying to open.


----------



## burdellgp (Mar 28, 2008)

The Tab S 10.5 problem is not a screen resolution thing either. My phone is an LG G3 with the same resolution (and Lollipop as of this week), and the TiVo app works fine there. It is something specific to the Tab S 10.5. Of course, before the app update, the TiVo app couldn't set up streaming on my LG G3. Got one working only to lose the other...

I do have a game that crashes on my Lollipop Tab S 10.5 but not my G3, so this isn't unique to TiVo.


----------



## jaj2276 (Dec 25, 2007)

Anyone have issues with the 30-skip button?

First thing that's weird is that it doesn't say "30-sec skip" which I think the old one said but rather gives you the ->| icon which I always though was skip to tick (i.e. 15, 30, 45, 60 mins on a 1 hrs show). 

Once I realized it was a 30-sec skip, the application is very unresponsive to multiple presses of the icon. Sometimes it will recognize 3 or 4 of them, sometimes only 1 or 2, and once it decides to stop recognizing them, it takes a while before it starts again. 

This is the only degraded function I've found in the new app.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

jaj2276 said:


> Anyone have issues with the 30-skip button?
> 
> First thing that's weird is that it doesn't say "30-sec skip" which I think the old one said but rather gives you the ->| icon which I always though was skip to tick (i.e. 15, 30, 45, 60 mins on a 1 hrs show).
> 
> ...


Yea, I can't hit the button at all, but you can swipe the screen in the direction you want the position to move (left to right for skip forward), and that does work, but only when the controls are visible - so swipe once to get it to bring up the controls then keep swiping to skip chunks of time.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> I just tried this with my Tab S 10.5. But it still does the same thing and crashes when trying to open.


Any news on a fix for this?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

keenanSR said:


> Any news on a fix for this?


Nothing that I've heard. I always send in the report when I try to open it. But TiVo works at a glacial pace.


----------



## bigguy126 (Sep 4, 2007)

Regarding the galaxy tab s issue, I contacted support. They are aware of the issue and indicated a fix is in the works, no time frame. They recommended to use the older tivo classic app. It does work but not well. One pass does not work. Also, some buttons seem like they were not operational. Just a fyi.


----------



## sar840t2 (Mar 1, 2003)

bigguy126 said:


> ... They are aware of the issue and indicated a fix is in the works, no time frame...


This is classic CS-speak for "it's not on my script, tell the customer we already know about the problem so they will go away".


----------



## skid71 (Mar 20, 2013)

Very excited to see the download option arrive on the Android app yesterday. Download works fine on my rooted nexus 9. Streaming doesn't work so I'm very happy with downloads arriving.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Is there any way on the app to change from the Live Guide to the Grid Guide?


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

Basic download quality doesn't work for me and steaming over cellular network don't work eather 

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Is there any way to save the downloads to an SD card instead of the internal storage?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

The higest download quality is working on my Samsung Tab S 10.5, my Samsung Galaxy S6, and my Nexus 7(2013 tablet). Streaming also works fine for me over wifi and cellular(S6).


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

aaronwt, how is it working on your Android emulator on the PC?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

HarperVision said:


> aaronwt, how is it working on your Android emulator on the PC?


Android emulator?


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> Android emulator?


Oh wasn't that you using DuOS or Bluestacks or something?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

HarperVision said:


> Oh wasn't that you using DuOS or Bluestacks or something?


Sorry. That wasn't me.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> Sorry. That wasn't me.


Oh.......never mind!


----------



## ehagberg (Dec 27, 2004)

skid71 said:


> Very excited to see the download option arrive on the Android app yesterday. Download works fine on my rooted nexus 9. Streaming doesn't work so I'm very happy with downloads arriving.


Downloading works, but still can't play the downloaded show due to unauthorized modifications still, at least in my experience.


----------



## skid71 (Mar 20, 2013)

ehagberg said:


> Downloading works, but still can't play the downloaded show due to unauthorized modifications still, at least in my experience.


You're absolutely right and this app still stinks. Must modify my tablet due to vision impairment and still can't watch content I've paid for.
Ridiculous


----------



## Bytez (Sep 11, 2004)

Still very unreliable with live streaming, same error as before..need to run streaming setup again, etc. major disappointment.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Bytez said:


> Still very unreliable with live streaming, same error as before..need to run streaming setup again, etc. major disappointment.


It's working great here on my Galaxy S6 over cellular.


----------



## Thos19 (Dec 31, 2002)

Anyone tried using 3.1 on a Kindle Fire HDX? Not available on Amazon, so I side loaded, but it seems buggy...


----------



## Bytez (Sep 11, 2004)

I'm getting "hardware codec not supported" message while loading video. :/



aaronwt said:


> It's working great here on my Galaxy S6 over cellular.


Which Android version? How is it on poor connections? Does it recover or drop completely?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Bytez said:


> I'm getting "hardware codec not supported" message while loading video. :/
> 
> Which Android version? How is it on poor connections? Does it recover or drop completely?


I'm on 5.1.1. I have not used the new app with a poor connection yet. 99% of the places I'm at get LTE.. With the old app I remember having an issue when I was at the waiting room at the hospital and switching over to my Slingplayer. But so far I've not run into anything with the new app.

I'll need to try the new app the next time I'm at my GFs house. She has slow 1.2Mb/s DSL internet. So I'll turn off my mobile data and stick to her WiFi to see how it does.


----------



## caughey (May 26, 2007)

Thos19 said:


> Anyone tried using 3.1 on a Kindle Fire HDX? Not available on Amazon, so I side loaded, but it seems buggy...


Sometimes the apps on the Amazon store don't update for several days or a couple weeks...hopefully a Fire version is coming.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Don't forget the developer has an email address posted in the Play store so if you are having issues, you might want to email them so they can see if they can recreate it.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tivophone.android&hl=en

Developer
Visit website
Email [email protected]


----------



## tivo_good (Feb 22, 2006)

Has anybody had there video quality while out of home streaming go down? After this update my video quality is now staying at 2 bars before I had almost full bars most of the time.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

innocentfreak said:


> Don't forget the developer has an email address posted in the Play store so if you are having issues, you might want to email them so they can see if they can recreate it.
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tivophone.android&hl=en
> 
> ...


I may have to do this. Holy smokes. I tried streaming an episode of Fast n Loud to my phone on my OWN wifi in my house, from my Roamio Plus downstairs, and it was horrible. I had to stop and restart the video 2 or 3 times for it to finally even start. Then when it started, it would play for a few seconds, then buffer, then play for a few seconds, then buffer.

In contrast, from the exact same spot, I then tried using my slingplayer(which sits right on top of the Roamio and uses the same switch/network path to the router) and streamed what was playing on my Tivo, to my phone flawlessly.

Something isn't right with this app.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Chuck_IV said:


> I tried streaming an episode of Fast n Loud to my phone on my OWN wifi in my house, from my Roamio Plus downstairs, and it was horrible. I had to stop and restart the video 2 or 3 times for it to finally even start.


Are you sure you got the latest update from a few days ago? You are describing exactly what I used to see all the time, but it is working great now after the update.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

Yes , I have the version that allows downloading. I tried it here at work and streaming the same episode over cellular was great.

I'll check it again tonight over my home wifi.


----------



## Bytez (Sep 11, 2004)

Chuck_IV said:


> I may have to do this. Holy smokes. I tried streaming an episode of Fast n Loud to my phone on my OWN wifi in my house, from my Roamio Plus downstairs, and it was horrible. I had to stop and restart the video 2 or 3 times for it to finally even start. Then when it started, it would play for a few seconds, then buffer, then play for a few seconds, then buffer.
> 
> In contrast, from the exact same spot, I then tried using my slingplayer(which sits right on top of the Roamio and uses the same switch/network path to the router) and streamed what was playing on my Tivo, to my phone flawlessly.
> 
> Something isn't right with this app.


It's probably because your traffic had to go through their proxy server before going back to your connection. Lord knows why they even have a proxy server, don't see any benefits to it.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

Bytez said:


> It's probably because your traffic had to go through their proxy server before going back to your connection. Lord knows why they even have a proxy server, don't see any benefits to it.


It probably has to do with the copy protection [email protected] that they have to deal with.

In any event, I tried again last night and things were fine. Hopefully it will continue.


----------

